# It's alive!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Hey all. Again thanks for the good wishes. I am semi-back. Not yet back to work, that will be a couple of days yet. The pain pills they gave me weren't the right ones for semi-lucid ramblings  just enough to make me dizzy and let me go back to sleep. If it wasn't the pain from the surgery it was the discomfort of not being able to sleep on either side, only my back, and I'm not a back sleeper! Finally I was able to get onto my left side for awhile, but between the bed and my posture because of this my back is feeling all screwed up. So overall I still feel crappy, but I'm alive, I tell you....I'm alive!!!!!!!!!!
So it will be back to lame comments and the occasional jewel of knowledge that I'm famed for  soon. 

PS. Here's a pic of me and the Doc before the surgery.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Now that's the news I've been waiting for! I can see your color is a bit pale, but I'm glad the ordeal didn't mess up your hairstyle any, Chrose.


----------



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

You didn't get Dr. Acula did you? Man that guy is a jerk. Does nothing but sucks on your neck all day long, is this what I'm paying him for?!?!  

Nice to see you out and about!


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Glad to hear you are on your way to recovery. Sorry to hear about the drugs!!


----------



## katbalou (Nov 21, 2001)

chrose,
glad to see you made it thru the surgery all right. stunning photos. did they put the gall bladder in a jar to save for your laboratory?  
kat


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

You've kept your sick sense of humor. That's good. Welcome back!


----------



## markv (May 16, 2003)

Glad you're back dude.

The gall bladder story wasn't just to cover up something like sex reassignment surgery was it????

Just making sure.   

Mark


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Good to see you Chrose,

Glad all went well.


----------



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)

Hi Chrose,

I just got on Cheftalk today, having been away for a length of time. My son-in-law was sick with brain cancer. 

It's nice to knowthat you are okay. I have a lot of catching up to do.


----------

